# Just for fun...



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

What is the one thing you’d like to tell your partner about your sexual desires/appetites, that up until now you’ve been hesitant to tell them? Some deep desire, some quirky need or want...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Got nothing...


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Personal said:


> Got nothing...


Everybody's got somethin...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FlaviusMaximus said:


> Everybody's got somethin...


He and his Mrs. are pretty freaky with each other so he really does have nothing here.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Personal said:


> Got nothing...


Same as that.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nope, more than happy.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> He and his Mrs. are pretty freaky with each other so he really does have nothing here.


This is pretty much where we are. Sometimes we have problems getting the words out. And then it usually ends up that the other is fine with at least exploring whatever. We've found things we like and others we won't bother with again.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

All good here. If there was something we would have no issue talking it over. I believe in this topic your expectation is that someone will mention something “freaky”. I would say people’s perception of what that is can vary wildly. Besides ... it’s only feels kinky the first time 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I just blurt it out now. So right now, nothing.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm no longer willing to hide myself, so I just state what I want.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

FlaviusMaximus said:


> What is the one thing you’d like to tell your partner about your sexual desires/appetites, that up until now you’ve been hesitant to tell them? Some deep desire, some quirky need or want...


After 49 1/2 years of marriage, working with a sex therapist and a couple marriage counselors over the years, the answer is nothing. There are several things she knows about that I wish she would do, but they are not going to happen, so there is nothing to discuss that hasn't been discussed. There are still conversations about sex,


----------

